# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Backsplash

## Ricardito

Well I thought to keep and old concrete back splash however it is not fully completed meaning it does not cover the wall entirely and it is not waterproofed either. That means I may have to get the old trusty rotary hammer and take it off the brick entirely then add a gyrpock or other board waterproof and then add the glass or tiles.
What do you recommend before I get rid of that wall?

----------


## stevoh741

a photo?

----------

